# McIntosh MS469 Subwoofer Info



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking for Specifications/Thiele Small parameters for the McIntosh MS469 Subwoofer. If anyone would have a Manual to part with, I'm interested.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Post Bump


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Did you ask Mac? Their customer service and willingness to give info used to be excellent.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Did you ask Mac? Their customer service and willingness to give info used to be excellent.


I did. They stated they do not have it any longer.


----------

